# Darling Dar Lynns' Girl



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What an adorable face! :wub: :wub: 

http://darlynnsmaltese.com/Available.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

She's a cutie!! Dar Lynn has a lot of cute baby doll faces!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She's adorable but she's been for sale for over a month now.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous! I wish........


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I think she's adorable - beautiful eyes and pigment! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her eyes too~~She is darling!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, she is so beautiful! i wonder why she is not sold yet?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

_Cutie pie!!!_


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

She's very cute.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful eyes!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've always thought that girl is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: And she is small!! Someone on SM please get her so we can watch her grow up!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump!! I know so many are looking for a girl pup, and this one is so cute!! 

Apparently, she is super sweet, and hilarious to boot! 

[attachment=61495:dar_lynn.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, she has such a happy little face. Cutie patootie!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

she's super cute but last i heard i think she's taken. but correct me if i'm wrong!! i want her LOL


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

what an adorable girl, I love her face :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

very pretty!!!


----------

